# How are these developing eggs!



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

Hello!
First I want to thank everyone on this forum; it has been a wealth of knowledge so far!

To save time, the simple story is a mother dove abandoned these two little eggs. I have candled the eggs and both appear fertile; both also have grown in the last day, under a heating lamp 100 F. I do not have a humidity detector, so I have been "eye balling it", but everything seems to be going OK.

Here is an image of the eggs. How do they look? The one on the left is changing coloration (getting a little darker). Is this because the bird is growing? As I said, the embryo has grown in both eggs substantially because I have candled.

I am not opposed to raising them, as I work at home and will devote the time. 

Any suggestions from the pros?

Thanks!
E


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

Should I be nervous about this or do these little guys have a shot of hatching?
E


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they were far along they do have a chance of hatching.. The color of the outside of the eggs from the pics could also mean they went bad. so just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are candling them and all seems well with the one on the left, then I wouldn't be worried  Looks like there are some thin spots in the shell that make it more see-through. Make sure to turn them twice a day.


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much! I'll keep everyone posted on these little guys


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good Luck, hope it turns out for you


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Becky, you have 10,452 post. That is amazing, Awesome


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much Sport14692! I hope so too!

There are three reasons I really hope they hatch.

1) They most certainly would have died after the mother was either killed or abandoned the nest
2) I am a Master's Biology student and love to see life at such a small and amazing level (the egg)
3) If they hatch I actually have the time to take care of them as I am studying for the D.A.T (Dental Admission Test) all summer so all I do is sit at home and study biology, chem, ochem, etc, and then turn the eggs every hour.

Thanks again to everyone for their input. 
E


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ericci8996 said:


> Thanks so much Sport14692! I hope so too!
> 
> There are three reasons I really hope they hatch.
> 
> ...


Do you know the age of the eggs? if she left the eggs and it was over say 17 days then they should of hatched already.


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

I saw the mother on a Friday, and when I returned to the house on a Tuesday she was gone, the eggs were cold, and I left them there well over 5-6 hours to see if she would return. When she didn't, I took them in, and put them under a heating lamp at a constant 100F and I have seen definite growth, which makes me feel they are alive (or at least fighting)  

Just as a side note, she has still not returned. I think it is because the nest was right next to a sliding door on the deck and she must have gotten spooked... plus the landscapers came over the weekend, that may have scared the old girl too!

So I really don't know the age, but I'll definitely assume they are under the 17 day mark. 
E


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ericci8996 said:


> I saw the mother on a Friday, and when I returned to the house on a Tuesday she was gone, the eggs were cold, and I left them there well over 5-6 hours to see if she would return. When she didn't, I took them in, and put them under a heating lamp at a constant 100F and I have seen definite growth, which makes me feel they are alive (or at least fighting)
> 
> So I really don't know the age, but I'll definitely assume they are under the 17 day mark.
> E


so you do not know how long she was there before friday?.. just wondering because you very well could have growth and hatching coming..or another bio experiment entirely...lol.. and it can be smelly...lol... hope it turns out well.


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

hahaha it's another experiment in the lab! I presume signs of egg decay are obvious, if that should be the case...

You guys on this forum rock!
E


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

*Sad News*

So sadly, I think the eggs are beginning to rot. The embryo must have died and been without the mother too long before I took them in.

Here is an image; this obviously not hatching is it? 

Sadly, I think these eggs may have to be thrown!

E


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yuck.. get them out without them exploding. I thought they had gone bad from the picture but did not want to rain on your parade..you were excited..and I knew you would find out for yourself. The dove probably left the nest because they did not hatch.. the "growth" was bacteria.. IMO.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Spirit Wings. Yes those eggs are building up a lot of pressure and be careful with handling them or they will pop and that will not be pretty


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

I buried both of them earlier today. It's sad, but since I did not know how long the mother was gone, I think it's fair to assume that these little guys were goners before I found them 

However, before this experience, I did not know a website like this existed. This is a phenominal resource for anyone new to the idea of caring for these beautiful creatures.

I want to thank every one here; the work you all are doing here is magnificent, especially for someone who has discovered these birds or eggs and is scared, not knowing the best way to care for it!


The next time (if I'm lucky enough) a Dove comes across my path and needs help, I'll be sure to go back to this "Bookmarked" page.

Thank you again
E


----------

